# Dextrose as soon as I wake?



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,just wondering if anyone does this on a regular basis?Ive been having dextrose (1 scoop) as soon as I wake up,followed by am effervescent vit c...then 5-10 mins later 2 scoops whey,followed by oats,apple and evoo 20 mins later.Anyone follow a similar protocol?is this a good idea?reps for grabs....cheers


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Why would u need dextrose upon wakening? There is always the possibility that that amount if sugar first thing for reason coujd lead long tern to insulin resistance or diabetes perhaps.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

The theory was to spike insulin first thing when i havent had protein for a while,then this will shuttle the whey dtraight into my muscles....thoughts?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not heard much of people doing that before, i just take 30g protein shake on waking


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> The theory was to spike insulin first thing when i havent had protein for a while,then this will shuttle the whey dtraight into my muscles....thoughts?


I ser where your coming from but its unecessary imo mate. I can't imagine it will make any noticeable difference otherwise it would be a common protocol and we would all be doing it.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

looking monstrous in your avi :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember a top guy stayed at one of my mates,he had crunchy nut flakes/half a pot of cane sugar/fruit/100g protein/pills/insulin for breaky!But he was non a lot of aas too,he then went back to sleep for an hour


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

rossy not too sure bout the dextrose on waking mate?!

id much rather have a good portion of protein - maybe few eggs + more egg whites + maybe a whey shake so it can get working for u straightway after essentially fasting in the night


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> The theory was to spike insulin first thing when i havent had protein for a while,then this will shuttle the whey dtraight into my muscles....thoughts?


Your right there your muscles have been depleted of everything over night not just protein. I always have at least 50 grams of fast-digesting carbs first thing in the morning and immediately postworkout, there the only times


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Your right there your muscles have been depleted of everything over night not just protein. I always have at least 50 grams of fast-digesting carbs first thing in the morning and immediately postworkout, there the only times


Absolute rubbish! Depleted of everything? Lol. If you've fed pre-bed (depending on the meal make up) it may be digesting for 6-7hrs and slowly releasing nutrients into the body.

As for ingesting fast digesting carbs first thing on wakening, I've never heard such a stupid idea in my life. Spiking your own insulin response is not the same as injecting exogenous insulin. Those who thing they can mimic the effect of this with dextrose etc are sorely misguided. Just have your breakfast / whey as normal, dextrose is nutrient void to boot too.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

bayman said:


> Absolute rubbish! Depleted of everything? Lol. If you've fed pre-bed (depending on the meal make up) it may be digesting for 6-7hrs and slowly releasing nutrients into the body.
> 
> As for ingesting fast digesting carbs first thing on wakening, I've never heard such a stupid idea in my life. Spiking your own insulin response is not the same as injecting exogenous insulin. Those who thing they can mimic the effect of this with dextrose etc are sorely misguided. Just have your breakfast / whey as normal, dextrose is nutrient void to boot too.


What do you know of protein spiking insulin Bayman?

Why dosent dietary raised insulin have the same effect as exogenous?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

J87 said:


> What do you know of protein spiking insulin Bayman?
> 
> Why dosent dietary raised insulin have the same effect as exogenous?


Many proteins are insulinogenic, yes. Probably the most well known being Whey.

Insulin when produced by the body is bi-phasic in release, 1st the dumping of stored insulin and then the pancreas manufactures insulin until the glucose in the blood is cleared. Injecting synthetic insulin is likely to be far in excess of what the body would release from it's stores in the first instance.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

bayman said:


> Absolute rubbish! Depleted of everything? Lol. If you've fed pre-bed (depending on the meal make up) it may be digesting for 6-7hrs and slowly releasing nutrients into the body.
> 
> As for ingesting fast digesting carbs first thing on wakening, I've never heard such a stupid idea in my life. Spiking your own insulin response is not the same as injecting exogenous insulin. Those who thing they can mimic the effect of this with dextrose etc are sorely misguided. Just have your breakfast / whey as normal, dextrose is nutrient void to boot too.


I was waiting for that one. I have read in flex and couldn't fully remember the reasons for fast carbs first thing, I do remember that it had a whey shake and 2 toast with jam first thing before you main breakfast of protein and slow carbs


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

1010AD said:


> I was waiting for that one. I have read in flex and couldn't fully remember the reasons for fast carbs first thing, I do remember that it had a whey shake and 2 toast with jam first thing before you main breakfast of protein and slow carbs


And I will find it so I can post up the reason they put


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I have read in flex


Don't bother digging it out. You've just confirmed it'll be absolute tosh by discolsing your source of information.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheers for the input lads,so bayman would it be worth splitting my breakfast up so I have the whey upon waking and then my oats,evoo,milk and apple sepeartely?or all at once?also is the fruit a gd idea?cheers....reps


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Cheers for the input lads,so bayman would it be worth splitting my breakfast up so I have the whey upon waking and then my oats,evoo,milk and apple sepeartely?or all at once?also is the fruit a gd idea?cheers....reps


Splitting it up? Nope, won't make any difference, don't overthink things mate. Fruit is fine, and a good source of nutrients.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

bayman said:


> Splitting it up? Nope, won't make any difference, don't overthink things mate. Fruit is fine, and a good source of nutrients.


Spot on mate,will keep it as i had it then!only reaon i started adding the dextrose in was because a lad said he uses cell tech first thing and it was great,main ingredient of this being dextrose...your advice is much appreciated mate!!!


----------

